# NEW MEMBERS



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hey. i have ben absent for a bit now due to the playing of paintball and the money i have spent in the sport. as i come back i see that there are some new members here and i would like to say WELCOME TO THE BEST PIRANHA BOARD ON THE NET!. and i would like the new members here that dont know me(like cky and his brother)to post a little about themselves and thier tank setups ect. this goes for all new members.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

for those who dont know me ill be 16 in june and have ben keeping piranahs and oscars ect since i was 13. i own a 180gallon with 8 reds that are all about 8"-10+ inches now. and i aslo have a litte 3" rhombues in a 65gallon. and i have other tanks that i havent set up yet( still waiting to find some more p's)
hopeing to get some Caribe soon once i find some. i live in Barrie Ontario Canada, thats 45 min north of toronto.i play paintball and work at a 241 sub shop that my mom owns....







i also play on a rookie paintball team called Team O-Nage and we play for Barrie Paintball http://www.barriepaintball.com .what else... if i forget any thing about me im sure innes/judazzz has some input...







. that always do..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi I'm Innes
I don't know anything about piranhas or other fish - in fact I am a complete newb
but I like the site









Innes


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey, I'm 14 and very soon will be getting 3 rbp's in a 40 gallon tank. I have been researching piranhas though for a year already so I know a whole lot about piranhas. But I still need help on some things.
By the way I love Jackass and Cky


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Hi I'm Innes
> I don't know anything about piranhas or other fish - in fact I am a complete newb
> but I like the site
> 
> ...


 hi ..i'm new to this site and i collect feeder guppies....yippy..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I too, am a newbie which paid that guy Xenon to add sullz and stars under my name which makes me look like I know alot of Piranhas, even though I have no fishtank what-so-ever, but collect rocks.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I too, am a newbie which paid that guy Xenon to add sullz and stars under my name which makes me look like I know alot of Piranhas, even though I have no fishtank what-so-ever, but collect rocks.


 Innes, thePACK, & RhomZilla-

*pSt* Your joined date is showing...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well... ah... you see, they paid xenon for that, too. Outright whoremongering sellouts that they are.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I too, am a newbie which paid that guy Xenon to add sullz and stars under my name which makes me look like I know alot of Piranhas, even though I have no fishtank what-so-ever, but collect rocks.
> ...


 ah dang..shucks..thought u wouldn't notice....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Welcome all new Members. i am pritty new myself but i am learning a lot from this site. it friggen rocks. no better site for piranha information.

*and the greatest bunch of people around the net!!!*


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Croz said:


> *and the greatest bunch of people around the net!!!*


 hmmmm! Are you sure?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > I too, am a newbie which paid that guy Xenon to add sullz and stars under my name which makes me look like I know alot of Piranhas, even though I have no fishtank what-so-ever, but collect rocks.
> ...


 BANNED!! BANNNED!! BANNED!!

All 3 banned for fibbing!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am Xenon, I am new as well.....seriously any new members that wanna introduce themselves, do so now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am Xenon, I am new as well.....seriously any new members that wanna introduce themselves, do so now.


 yes sir mad russian


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am Xenon, I am new as well.....seriously any new members that wanna introduce themselves, do so now.


 ...or forever hold your peace!


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi, I'm B from Battle Creek, Michigan - yes, that place where cereal comes from! - I've got 5 baby reds in a 29 gal, and am buying a 150 in the next month or so to transfer them into...and i'll then begin to raise one Rhom in the 29!

This stuff is addictive as hell!


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

im new just started with piranhas got 2 baby rbp's ive been a member here for like 3 days and so far its been the bomb


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Welcome to the board B4theAmazon and deadgolfish!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I am new to the site as well. I have red skulls by nagging Xenon in PMs to give them to me. I know nothing about fish. I have an awesome collection of lint.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Welcome to the board B4theAmazon and deadgolfish!!


Yes welcome - here are some oversized smilies for you


































































> I am new to the site as well. I have red skulls by nagging Xenon in PMs to give them to me. I know nothing about fish. I have an awesome collection of lint.


You got those skullz by triple posting, you don't know anything about fish and you stole that lint from the lint keeper


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> > I am new to the site as well. I have red skulls by nagging Xenon in PMs to give them to me. I know nothing about fish. I have an awesome collection of lint.
> 
> 
> You got those skullz by triple posting, you don't know anything about fish and you stole that lint from the lint keeper


 Leave P13 alone, Innes. They guy's trying to collect lint to make a decnt sweater for his next date with the chicks!!









Welcome to the board B4theAmazon and deadgolfish!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the smilie that gives himself a hug, oh and welcome guys


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome...new- boobies


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Leave P13 alone, Innes. They guy's trying to collect lint to make a decnt sweater for his next date with the chicks!!


 Oh yeah nothing turns on the chicks more like a homemade lent sweater...


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks all, look forward to learning and growing my babies!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > > I am new to the site as well. I have red skulls by nagging Xenon in PMs to give them to me. I know nothing about fish. I have an awesome collection of lint.
> ...


 yep Rhomzilla said it. I work hard for my lint. ive almost gotten the arm on my sweater done









ill have so many chicks i wont know what to do with them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So P13 how many different colors do you have so far?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Leave P13 alone, Innes. They guy's trying to collect lint to make a decnt sweater for his next date with the chicks!!
> ...


 "LENT" sweater?!?!? Is that a sweater made out of religious purposes???







ROFL!!!

LINT, woman.. its LINT!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well see, you know, it could have..well ...uhmm









It could be a LENT sweater...you know in case he wanted a religious girl...or...

_The possibilities are endless..._


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Bahahahaha yeah P13 is giving up cotton sweaters for lent so he is using lint

















*BLONDE*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey we all have our moments!! Some more than others...


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

hello!
i am new here!
i happened to stumble upon this site by looking through marine boy (aka John Phan [aka USMC spikey to you all]) website history since he gave his computer to me! so you can thank john when he comes back for bringing new people!

i dont own any piranha's but i own a fresh water tank. got box turtle and a paint turtle and a little bass running around in my tank!

i dont plan to do much here, just thought i'd join for the hell of it!

- James

btw: i recently joined under the "blazespecv" member name, but i forgot my password and dont know which email i sent it to


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> hello!
> i am new here!
> i happened to stumble upon this site by looking through marine boy (aka John Phan [aka USMC spikey to you all]) website history since he gave his computer to me! so you can thank john when he comes back for bringing new people!
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the Board!!!
















NO problemo Blazed (James)!!! We accept any individuals who come aboard!! We have folks that can help you with freshwater fish, even though it has nothing to do with Ps. Turtles, I have owned 3 in the past (soft shelled, red eared sliders) and dont know anyting about them myself. Maybe you can be our guide if/when another member needs help or info regarding turtles.

BTW: If you hear from USMC Spikey, tell him we all said "wazzzzzaaappp"!!!







Oh yeah, since he never wiped out his comp completely.. tell him that all his secret porn sites belong to you now.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If you want to learn more on turtles Im sure Drew's site might have something on them... its: http://www.herpforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

i haven't heard from marine boy since he mailed me a letter. in fact, no one has heard from him except for his sister and his girl, christine. however when he comes back in about 2 months (i think), i'll be sure to tell him that

-james


----------



## cichlidgirl57 (Apr 6, 2003)

Currently, I am in the cichlid mode. 
Have a 75 built in the wall with red oscar. albino oscar, jack dempsey, pleco.
55 - 2 severums-2-kribs-firemouth, 3 rainbows, pacu.
40-Rd devil
29-Office-tetras and 2 severums...
Curretly working on getting larger tank. Hopefully 150 gallon.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

cichlidgirl57 said:


> Currently, I am in the cichlid mode.
> Have a 75 built in the wall with red oscar. albino oscar, jack dempsey, pleco.
> 55 - 2 severums-2-kribs-firemouth, 3 rainbows, pacu.
> 40-Rd devil
> ...


 Welcome to the board again, Cichlidgirl57!!!!!!!!







I remebered a post from you about wanting to start up a P tank, or looking to buy Ps 3 million days back.. and you disappeared.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cichlidgirl57 said:


> Currently, I am in the cichlid mode.
> Have a 75 built in the wall with red oscar. albino oscar, jack dempsey, pleco.
> 55 - 2 severums-2-kribs-firemouth, 3 rainbows, pacu.
> 40-Rd devil
> ...


 how do your fish in the 75 and 55 relate to each other? Which ones are the biggest/most dominant?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

hey whats up, your AMrco the fish guy eh? Hmmmm have to talk with you somtime. AS for my Tanks THATS THEM! And in 130 I am putting my 6 RB's and 2 Caribe, which leaves the 77g open for 3 Piraya's!


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey, I'm new to pfury. Some might know me from pfish. As for tanks I have:

150- 6 RBP's, 1 gold spilo
75- 2 channa gachua, 2 bullhead cats, 4 festae, and 2 motaguense
40- 3 P. Nattereri "ternetzi" (growing out to put in 150 with RBP's, and putting spilo in 40)

Anyone that knows me from pfish might see that I no longer have the pbass in the 150. I got bitten by the piranha bug and sold the pbass.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nevertheless, Welcome All to the board!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome to all you new people... young and old...


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

hi guys, my name is jeremy and im from oswego NY. i dont have any p's yet but i plan on getting some sometime this week. When i came here about 2 weeks ago, i didnt know anything about ps' but ive learned so much in my short time here and you guys are always so helpful. thanks guys


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

cute avatar. I'm not new here... all newbies will soon realize that Innes is our clown. He has too much free time on his hands... hence all the weird smilies.







However, we care for him as if he were one of us...







He knows plenty of stuff, and was our March Member of the Month Winner... He strongly earned it.


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

"cute avatar. I'm not new here... all newbies will soon realize that Innes is our clown. He has too much free time on his hands... hence all the weird smilies. However, we care for him as if he were one of us... He knows plenty of stuff, and was our March Member of the Month Winner... He strongly earned it. " - KumbiaQueens

and what does that make you? the piranha-fury welcoming committee? cuz i think you "strongly earned" that honor.

-james


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

If you hadn't noticed already, the whole board is the welcoming commitee... hence the thread for Newbies.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Totally off topic, but why do people join this site to not post anything. I mean if you go down the list of members...youll see their post count is 0. I never understood why you would join and never post.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Totally off topic, but why do people join this site to not post anything. I mean if you go down the list of members...youll see their post count is 0. I never understood why you would join and never post.


 To get information about their growing questions, yet not ask those questions. If not, they join, forget password, and dont bother trying to find it... the possibilities are endless...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Totally off topic, but why do people join this site to not post anything. I mean if you go down the list of members...youll see their post count is 0. I never understood why you would join and never post.
> ...


 WOW.. KQ, Im impressed with your answer.









Your begining to sound like me!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

What'd I do?? I what?!















Damnit Rhom... that just means we're spending too much time together!







Maybe we should spend some time apart... Let me see who I am...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> What'd I do?? I what?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think she just broke up with you al... :sad: hehehhe


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

OUCH, tough break, man


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i think she just broke up with you al... :sad: hehehhe


 And you laugh about it!! LOL!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm new too, been a member for bout a mere month now, and just bought some nice red bellies.. i don't know much bout them but this site sure helps.
thanks guys.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey... Welcome! So how do you like the site thus far?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I leave for one day and already KQ and RhomZilla have been together and broken up...sheesh! Goes to show how much can happen in less than 24 hours. So PACKman wheres my chulo you promised :







:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> What'd I do?? I what?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Denial and resistance.. aiint that just about a woman!!







Oh wells..







Loose one, gain 2!!!


----------

